
Nation's Nerds Wake Up in Utopia Where Everyone Stays Inside - gebt
https://babylonbee.com/news/nations-nerds-wake-up-in-utopia-where-everyone-stays-inside-sports-canceled-social-interaction-forbidden
======
babulus
This is incredibly fucking asinine.

